# Dreamweaver: 100% Background Image



## EquiNOX (Apr 22, 2006)

Bear with me, I am new to web developinf

I am trying to achieve something like this --> Click Here to see

As you can see, once scrolling vertically, the image stays while the letter and object moves.

Is/Are there a way I could do this in Dreamweaver CS4 (which I am using)....
I don't want code, just button like insert -> this and that.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, since i don't use DW CS4 i can't guarantee that there is a way to do this just using DW's GUI. But i believe you can't do this using just the design side of DW.

So if you want to do this the process and code are as follows:
1) Click on the code section of DW
2) in between the <head> and </head> tag somewhere type this code:

```
<style type="text/css">
BODY{
background-image: URL("theURLtoYourImage");
background-attachment: fixed;
background-position: center center;
}
</style>
```
3) Save and test.

As i say i am unsure of whether Dw has an easy way to do this, but i doubt it does.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I have CS3 (which isn't far off of CS4) and there's no way to make a background image sit this way. You can set the background image via Page Properties, but that's about the extent. You'll have to use the code Jamie has provided above.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cheers for clarifying redcore, i didn't think there was a way using the design mode...


----------

